# Working with millennials



## dk8594 (Nov 9, 2019)

By some stroke I luck, I work on a team where the millennials outnumber those older than 30 by a 4:1 ratio.

-One wears her ear buds all day and acts annoyed if you try to engage in a conversation.
-Two drink enough of those stupid "colorful" drinks from starbucks that I'm surprised they don't piss blue.
-One insists on a selfie of just her anytime we do a team pic so she has something to post on instagram.


Anyone else work with this generation?  Any tips?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2019)

you gotta avoid them or constantly make fun of them until they cry


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 9, 2019)

Honestly I fall into the "millennial" category. We aren't all the same. I was brought up a much different way. Small farm town Midwest. Most of us know how to work where I'm from.

Still though I know exactly what everyone complains about. I run quite a few of these types of "millennials" on jobsites.
I find that if I can relate to them in some way... Most where I'm from are into cars or music, girls or whatever. Even if I don't whole heartily like what they like it makes simple conversation when appropriate. It gets better and better I've found. I think a lot of people just don't try long enough to actually just try to get into a real conversation.

Though once some open up and trust you. Some never seem to shut up. 

It is however maybe a lot easier for me sense I'm a bit younger. I get a long a whole lot better with the guys older then me on site though.


----------



## Beserker (Nov 9, 2019)

Crop dusting is an acceptable way to deal with millennials.  What is disturbing is knowing they’ll be in charge one day...


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 9, 2019)

Beserker said:


> Crop dusting is an acceptable way to deal with millennials.  What is disturbing is knowing they’ll be in charge one day...



Some are. It is scary. Run into companies all the time that everyone knows won't last.


----------



## Pinkbear (Nov 9, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> By some stroke I luck, I work on a team where the millennials outnumber those older than 30 by a 4:1 ratio.
> 
> -One wears her ear buds all day and acts annoyed if you try to engage in a conversation.
> -Two drink enough of those stupid "colorful" drinks from starbucks that I'm surprised they don't piss blue.
> ...




Ok boomer ..


----------



## Kohler (Nov 9, 2019)

Oh blah di, oh blah dah, life goes on yeah! - the beatles.


----------



## Raider (Nov 9, 2019)

Tell them to stop being pussy’s or you’ll take away their safe space. I hate kids that are soft.not all , but overall a week generation. These snowflakes give the hard working kids of there generation a bad name. I don’t know how you deal with them brother. We’ll pray for ya!!!


----------



## RISE (Nov 9, 2019)

Millenials can be over 30, like myself.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 9, 2019)

Sheesh, I have one at my current employer who the owner will probably want me to get rid of because she is ALWAYS on her phone because she is waiting on someone for something.  Of course, when I ask her if her filing is done or if any of the other tasks are done the answer is always NO...  Well, DO THAT while waiting!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## bvs (Nov 9, 2019)

I work in a field that's majority millennials and ironically the most annoying things we have to deal with is difficult/complaining customers and members of the public and they are always baby boomers. They have so much entitlement!


----------



## bvs (Nov 9, 2019)

I work in a field that's majority millennials and ironically the most annoying things we have to deal with is difficult/complaining customers and members of the public and they are always baby boomers. They have so much entitlement!


----------



## stonetag (Nov 9, 2019)

Millenials plus master degree = C'mon retirement, 3-1/2 more years.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 9, 2019)

bvs said:


> I work in a field that's majority millennials and ironically the most annoying things we have to deal with is difficult/complaining customers and members of the public and they are always baby boomers. They have so much entitlement!


 I have to agree BVS, BUT! a high % of boomers know what the meaning of a hard days work is. Reality is though that a hard days work, and the satisfaction one had for a job well done is few and far between now days, not saying those folks aren't out there, just fewer.
To add one more thing, entitlement with boomers comes at the end of their carrier , with millennials it come at the beginning, and so far has continued.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 9, 2019)

stonetag said:


> I have to agree BVS, BUT! a high % of boomers know what the meaning of a hard days work is. Reality is though that a hard days work, and the satisfaction one had for a job well done is few and far between now days, not saying those folks aren't out there, just fewer.
> To add one more thing, entitlement with boomers comes at the end of their carrier , with millennials it come at the beginning, and so far has continued.



Perfectly phrased.

Thank god Gen X is perfect!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 9, 2019)

On Gen-X'ers...

_“We’re the middle children of history, man. No purpose or place. We have no Great War. No Great Depression. Our Great War’s a spiritual war… our Great Depression is our lives. We’ve all been raised on television to believe that one day we’d all be millionaires, and movie gods, and rock stars. But we won’t. And we’re slowly learning that fact. And we’re very, very pissed off.”_ *- Chuck Palahniuk

*As a fellow Gen-X'er (by just 1 year) living in the US, I see my generation as being a demographic bridge between the conservative, largelly racially homogenous Boomers and the liberal, racially and culturally diverse Millennials. We're book-ended between two much larger and noisier demographics, and we feel the pain of transition on each side. We've never been doted over by the media in the way the Boomers were, and we've never been studied in the way the "participation trophy" Millenials have with their never-ending stories of being 'race blind' and their rampant embracing of technology in the face of dire economic circumstances which they were born into.

What we've got going for us is our inherent self-reliance and our "Devil May Care" attitude regarding what others may think of us. We know we're entitled to only that which we take on our own, and we're not looking for help from a bigger government or expecting to be successful simply by having been born in one of the greatest countries in the world. We're here because we earned it, and it may be the best lesson we can offer to each of those fraternal generations surrounding us.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Nov 9, 2019)

I don't work with any millennials besides myself. Logging is to much for them. My generation sucks. I gave acouple guys my age a shot and it's non stop whining no motivation and bad on my health because I have a short temper when it comes to work.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm a millennial


----------



## German89 (Nov 9, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I'm a millennial


Me too


Generation has nothing to do with how well of a worker they are.

I work with people from 18 to 60... 

Some are shitty workers. Some are hard workers


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 9, 2019)

German89 said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> Generation has nothing to do with how well of a worker they are.
> ...



I am curious....so do you find it hard to relate to those who aren’t?


----------



## Viduus (Nov 9, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I'm a millennial



I don’t count the revised definition... if you’re early eighties you aren’t really a millennial.


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 10, 2019)

As a millenial, **** you.


----------



## snake (Nov 10, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Any tips?



Give everyone a chance regardless of which generation they came from.

I raised one millennial and working on 3 post-millennials. I can speak for how they are when I'm not around but I don't think they would fit any mold. An example is your earbuds. In the car there's a long standing rule, one earbud in. It lets them tune out Dad's rockin' 80's tunes but still here me say, "How was school today?"


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 10, 2019)

snake said:


> Give everyone a chance regardless of which generation they came from.



This exactly. Try to find something in common. Something to talk about. Anything. People will open up when they feel a little more comfortable. Regardless of generation. 

Work ethic however is a tough one. That just comes down to the family and the person. Has nothing to do with generation. Ive worked with lots of older and younger guys that are just worthless. 

Then again I've worked with older guys that can run circles around the guys in there 20s.


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 10, 2019)

German89 said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> Generation has nothing to do with how well of a worker they are.
> ...


Weird...you are suggesting that when someone was born does not dictate their work ethic? It is almost as if you are saying that the circumstances in which someone was raised, how they grew up and their own individual drive has more to do with their work ethic 
I agree. 
I know plenty of ****ers in their 40s and 50s who are lazy as hell and the OP here seems pretty narrow minded to have created this thread.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 11, 2019)

“....for my birthday this year I’d like you to take the gift you were gonna buy a fukin 30 something and donate it. While I sit back and offer no information on what/where I’m going to do donate if I even get around to it”

BTW if you don’t like or share you obviously don’t love Irish crack babies and you now have 7 years of bad luck


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 11, 2019)

Millennials ruined many topless bars. Dancers with Blue hair, random tattoos, enough face jewelry to resemble a fishing lure and Xbox pear shaped bodies...Bitch please!


----------



## snake (Nov 11, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Millennials ruined many topless bars. Dancers with Blue hair, random tattoos, enough face jewelry to resemble a fishing lure and Xbox pear shaped bodies...Bitch please!



Yeah!!!

Wait, I like thick asses.


----------



## The Tater (Nov 11, 2019)

I’m 42 and I don’t give a flying feck about this generational weiner tucking contest. I think we can all agree that gibz does not look like the fecking Rock though.


----------



## Jin (Nov 11, 2019)

The Tater said:


> this generational weiner tucking contest. .




This is really funny.


----------



## Trump (Nov 11, 2019)

you just described my wife 



BigGameHunter said:


> Millennials ruined many topless bars. Dancers with Blue hair, random tattoos, enough face jewelry to resemble a fishing lure and Xbox pear shaped bodies...Bitch please!


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 11, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Millennials ruined many topless bars. Dancers with Blue hair, random tattoos, enough face jewelry to resemble a fishing lure and Xbox pear shaped bodies...Bitch please!



Which generation would you prefer to see there?

Millennials aren't the only generation one could describe as "blue hairs" 



And on the topic of this thread; going into a working relationship and seeing your colleagues as inferior isn't going to do much for your ability to work with them regardless of which generation or demographic we're talking about.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 11, 2019)

I’d say you better figure out how to use each one to your advantage. They all have something to offer it’s up to you figure out how it can benefit you.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 11, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Which generation would you prefer to see there?
> 
> Millennials aren't the only generation one could describe as "blue hairs"
> 
> ...



I see what you did there. LOL. Not the old ones.  

Usually strippers are on the younger side.  Lets face it these chicks dropped the ball when it was their time on stage.  I know people that own strip bars and those are their words.  They constantly complain that their customers are not going to spend the kind of money they have in the past to see that.   Basically a lower standard of entertainer/eye candy.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 11, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> I see what you did there. LOL. Not the old ones.
> 
> Usually strippers are on the younger side.  Lets face it these chicks dropped the ball when it was their time on stage.  I know people that own strip bars and those are their words.  They constantly complain that their customers are not going to spend the kind of money they have in the past to see that.   Basically a lower standard of entertainer/eye candy.




Seems like a silly question here but why are strip clubs hiring people that customers don't want to see?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 11, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Seems like a silly question here but why are strip clubs hiring people that customers don't want to see?



Short answer: they need dancers. 

People are still coming in just not the kind of customers they used to see.


----------



## CJ (Nov 11, 2019)

Nobody wants to see baby boomer boobies


----------



## Boytoy (Nov 14, 2019)

Great question? Need tips as well.  I own small plumbing business and have gone through 15+ children this year, no exaggeration.    Between the phones to the face and the overall lack of common since I don't see how any of them will survive.  Just yesterday 2 hours to connect a P trap.  I thought he was joking about figuring it out.  Joke was on me.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Boytoy said:


> Just yesterday 2 hours to connect a P trap. I thought he was joking about figuring it out. Joke was on me.




Why did you hire someone who doesn't know the job?


----------



## Boytoy (Nov 14, 2019)

The ones that know how to plumb already have jobs.  Am new business


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 14, 2019)

Boytoy said:


> Great question? Need tips as well.  I own small plumbing business and have gone through 15+ children this year, no exaggeration.    Between the phones to the face and the overall lack of common since I don't see how any of them will survive.  Just yesterday 2 hours to connect a P trap.  I thought he was joking about figuring it out.  Joke was on me.



oh man don't even get me started, I've gone through 5 helpers in 3 years and i was truly being patient af with these fukkin morons.
They're dumb. Period. I don't know how they tie thier shoes in the morning. I've learned to just expect nothing from them, don't ever, ever count on them to do something properly of in a timely manner and for sure never trust them or thier word with anything of importance.
Is what it is.
Hand me the wrench, clean up the job, keep the truck clean and don't talk to me.
Not my company, if it were yea i probably would've been through 30.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Sounds like you guys have a shitty vetting process if it's allowing that many unqualified individuals to pass the test.


----------



## Trump (Nov 14, 2019)

if I went through that many trainees I would question myself 



Gibsonator said:


> oh man don't even get me started, I've gone through 5 helpers in 3 years and i was truly being patient af with these fukkin morons.
> They're dumb. Period. I don't know how they tie thier shoes in the morning. I've learned to just expect nothing from them, don't ever, ever count on them to do something properly of in a timely manner and for sure never trust them or thier word with anything of importance.
> Is what it is.
> Hand me the wrench, clean up the job, keep the truck clean and don't talk to me.
> Not my company, if it were yea i probably would've been through 30.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 14, 2019)

Trump said:


> if I went through that many trainees I would question myself



lol of course you'd talk some shit.
anyone who's been in my position knows exactly what I'm talking about.
a lot of the guys will just put up with it. i have my breaking points. main one is if these little assholes get smart with me and start talking back. 
i don't know how or why these kids get hired but they sure do put on a good show for the owner. 
most of them are family/friends. there's like 5 Puentes here alone.
anyways, like i said, is what it is.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 14, 2019)

Most of the ones at my work-place have zero social skills, and jump to the other side of the hallway when I walk past them and say "hi". 
No eye contact, one kid grunts back at me while looking away to the other side. Very odd...


----------



## Beserker (Nov 14, 2019)

I literally went through at least 60 helpers aged 17-35 when I was doing HVAC in a matter of 5 years.  Some lasted a day, didn’t show up for day 2. Others made it a couple weeks before I sent them home for repeatedly being told to put their phone down. Some had a big mouth and didn’t like to be told to grab a broom.  Others couldn’t be on time to save their life.

Highlights include:

-one snowflake telling me that he “wasn’t a machine” when asked to grab a shovel.. my response was “you’re not a man either, get the **** off my job.“

-some new gaming system came out, and the dude skipped work to wait in line at GameStop.

-one shining star passed out in a closet with an empty syringe next to him... he woke up to the police.

I did manage to train two young’uns though, one was a mid 20’s kid who became my protege’; other was a upcoming senior who worked a summer for me... he learned more in 2 months than some men knew in a decade.


----------



## Boytoy (Nov 14, 2019)

You can't train them.  Impossible.  No common since.  Like trying teach a fish to walk.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Boytoy said:


> Like trying teach a fish to walk.



Still sounds like your vetting process sucks if you're trying to hire walkers while interviewing fish with no legs.  

Not everyone is fit for every job, unqualified people constantly apply for positions they have no ability to perform. It's up to the employer to make sure the applicant can pass the gate and if they fail to vet properly, what happens as a result is a shared responsibility.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 15, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Still sounds like your vetting process sucks if you're trying to hire walkers while interviewing fish with no legs.
> 
> Not everyone is fit for every job, unqualified people constantly apply for positions they have no ability to perform.* It's up to the employer to make sure the applicant can pass the gate and if they fail to vet properly, what happens as a result is a shared responsibility*.




You should run for Congress.  We dont always agree but Id vote for you.

Couple of good local examples.  The Roofers Union and Sheet metal Union noticed this issue about 12 yrs ago or so.  No longer are the days when an apprentice was thrown on the roof or inside an HVAC apprentice placed on a hoist and expected to watch and learn while you bust your a$$.  Now they are providing VoTech style training for them some classroom experience and real roofs and shops to apply the craft.  There they are taught the trade, safety as well as what is expected of them from a work ethic stand point.  Their raises to the next levels of pay depend on meeting these marks.  Old school Journeymen are hired to mentor these guys and prepare for the hard hat humor and the sweat and dedication it takes to be a Tradesman.  So far its working 

Here is part the problem.  
*Many small businesses dont have these kind of resources to groom their employees. 
*The quest for a college degree has taken a lot of the work force from traditional trade specific jobs that the HS Votechs taught.  Why I dont know you can still make a lot of money as a skilled tradesman.

My millennial is still around and pisses me off daily.   The other day comes to work at 8am and then goes to the 7-11 to get him coffee and doughnuts comes back an hour later.  I docked his pay and he hasnt done it since.  Fortunately, there are a lot of hats to wear around here he is doing surprisingly well as our receptionist I may consider training him as office Mgr of a small division of the company someday since he knows just about every position we have here.  He isnt capable of  doing the other positions but he knows what needs to be done.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 15, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Still sounds like your vetting process sucks if you're trying to hire walkers while interviewing fish with no legs.
> 
> Not everyone is fit for every job, unqualified people constantly apply for positions they have no ability to perform. It's up to the employer to make sure the applicant can pass the gate and if they fail to vet properly, what happens as a result is a shared responsibility.



completely agree with this dude.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 18, 2019)

I asked one of my millennial co-workers if they and their spouse would be interested in coming over for a game night. She said, “ oh...there is an awesome app for that ‘“

WTF!? I was thinking monopoly!


----------



## trim (Nov 19, 2019)

I work with an ever growing number of millennials as well. There are some good ones, and some that are the laziest pieces I have ever seen. Most however fall into the catagory of being willing to learn the job for a few months and then think they need to run the place. Totally ignorant of what they dont know and how silly they look half the time. Some jobs take 10+ years to be truly good at. This generation has no patience


----------



## German89 (Nov 19, 2019)

trim said:


> I work with an ever growing number of millennials as well. There are some good ones, and some that are the laziest pieces I have ever seen. Most however fall into the catagory of being willing to learn the job for a few months and then think they need to run the place. Totally ignorant of what they dont know and how silly they look half the time. Some jobs take 10+ years to be truly good at. This generation has no patience


I agree with no patience... due to social media. We have developed this need for, 'instant satisfaction"


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2019)

German89 said:


> I agree with no patience... due to social media. We have developed this need for, 'instant satisfaction"


That’s why I like you millennial girls ..


----------

